# Topics > Applications > Ai in finance >  Finn.ai, personal banker and budget planner, Glia Technologies, Inc., Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Glia Technologies, Inc.

Website - finn.ai

youtube.com/@finnai3586

facebook.com/finnthebankbot

twitter.com/finnforbanks

----------

